# Best Ways to Move a 75g Tank



## logicman49 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a dilemma, thought you could help. I have a 75g tank in the basement that has been empty for about 3 years. I just took out the gravel and want to move it upstairs. Could it have gotten leaks from drying out? If I fill it in the basement to test and it leaks it would be good. But if I fill and then empty again to move it, could that make it worse? Should I just move it and test it? It will be over an unfinished basement. What if I filled it a few inches at a time.

Steve


----------



## Ralij (May 16, 2014)

If there's less possible issues with a leak in the basement I'd say test it there. A few inches at a time sounds like a good idea, that way you can pinpoint the leak if there is one. Alternatively, just get a bunch of towels around it and ready to react to a leak if one appears after moving it. Just be careful and watch for leaks, if there is one and its low and you miss it you'll have 75 gallons worth of water damage. 

I can't say I've heard of tanks leaking just from sitting around, but you've had the tank sitting in the basement longer than I've had tanks at all. IF there's a leak I would think it would most likely come from the corners where the panes meet (assuming something hasn't drilled a hole or something in the panes themselves). I don't know whether you could re-seal the edges or not. 

Worst case scenario is you use/sell it as a reptile enclosure.


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

If the seals look good then I don't think any leaks would have developed. But whatever you do decide to do, don't fill it with very cold water as sometimes it will condensate underneath and appear as though it is leaking. If it were me, I'd test it in the basement to make sure it doesn't leak.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

If it were me I would strip it down and reseal, chances are good the seal is bad or could go bad soon.... Not sure theres a real way of knowing what glue was used and how long its been there. I've had good luck with the stuff the reef guys use to seal their tanks. Momentive RTV-108 (rated for over 400 psi) should sove your seal problems


----------

